# Anyone tried Imipramine???



## Mags4477 (Feb 4, 2003)

I just had my colonoscopy today and everthing came back normal. The doctor presvribed me a tricyclic antidepressant called Imipramine. Has anyone tried this? How did it work out for you? I am just taking my first dose tonight, and probably won't see any effects until a few week into it. Just curious. I asked the doctor about other antidepressants like Paxil or Prozac, but he said I am too young for those (19). Whatever that means. Hope this helps! I have IBS-C and IBS-D. ~peace and love~


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

There seems to be a strange prejudice to use the tricyclics instead of the newer anti-depressants for IBS. I don't know why this is, unless gastroenterologists are just more comfortable with the older drugs.Imipramine is a tricyclic anti-depresssant. It is one of the oldest of this type in use. It, along with its relatives amytryptiline, desipramine, nortryptaline, etc., are used in small doses for pain management. Having taken both types of anti-depressants (and actually being on both types concurrently now), I do not know why your doctor would tell you that you are too young for the newer kind. They are not supposed to work any better than the older kind, but they are supposed to act more quickly and to have fewer side effects.


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Mags,I tried Imipramine because that seems to be the only thing my HMO approves of for IBS pain. I am already on a newer antidepressant (Serzone) but the addition of the Imipramine made me meaner than catsh**. If I continued taking this stuff I'd be divorced by now, and wouldn't blame him a bit. My sis also had the same reaction. Kaiser IBS classes swear it works, but I'd sure like to see the data supporting this. Maybe it will work for you so give it a try. Good luck


----------

